# May 2021 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in May 2021, goodluck 

sharry x


----------



## MagicLuckScience (Mar 24, 2021)

Sharry said:


> A thread for everybody testing in May 2021, goodluck
> 
> sharry x


Thanks, my transfer is Monday 🤞. We had 12 donor eggs, six survived the ICSI process and fertilised and five have made it to where they need to be for day 3. I’m liking the odds so far, we should definitely be able to xfer something on Monday x


----------



## Kimcon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hiya 
I had transfer Wednesday 12th. This is my second transfer of my second cycle. My last FET ended in a chemical pregnancy 🤞 this time. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello, please may I join? I have a 15 month okd from double donor conception. I am now in tww after a transfer on weds to give him a sibling. Feeling pretty sick today!


----------

